# Game of Thrones 'Dire Wolves'



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd post in case anyone had questions over what the dogs are that play the 'Dire Wolves'.

They are NORTHERN INUIT DOGS :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

I know a few who's dogs were used in the Program. Parts were filmed in Ireland.
They stated in the 'Making of' How easy they were to train. 

Dead proud of our breed.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Embarrassed to say I've never heard of it - yet! :blush:

However, never one to remain in ignorance for long I've just googled it and the photo of the actors with the puppies is fabulous!!!

You have a right to be proud of them! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It is odd that in 90% of cases the wolves are never wolves, or at least not pure wolves

In the Narnia series films they are malamute crosses.

The pure wolves do not look how people believe they should look, they are simply too scrawny looking compared to what the producers or even the average Joe watching the film expects.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Kare said:


> It is odd that in 90% of cases the wolves are never wolves, or at least not pure wolves
> 
> In the Narnia series films they are malamute crosses.
> 
> The pure wolves do not look how people believe they should look, they are simply too scrawny looking compared to what the producers or even the average Joe watching the film expects.


They're also very hard to train. Imagine the independent streak of a husky and times it by ten.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I watched the first episode last night  Was pretty good! I did recall shouting at the screen saying they were clearly not wolves, but I did think they were a husky cross or something, being quite ignorant to the diferences of the breeds!

Lovely looking pups though


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

oh yeah i recorded this!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I was chuffed that when the kids watched it, they both instantly shouted 'Northern Inuit!' 

They also can't use real wolves due to Licencing. They have major requirements which would mean they would not be able to interact with cast.

Northern Inuit Dogs are very highly trainable.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

biohazard156 said:


> I did think they were a husky cross or something, being quite ignorant to the diferences of the breeds!


You would be correct, the Northern Inuit is a husky and malamute cross breed with a large chunk of German Shepherd for...well not sure how to word this as I don't want it to sound wrong like there is anything wrong with pure sled dogs, some call it trainability, but really to make them care slightly more what their owner desires than the pure sled dogs


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Just thought I'd post in case anyone had questions over what the dogs are that play the 'Dire Wolves'.
> 
> They are NORTHERN INUIT DOGS :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, don't tell my fiancé! He'll come home with one! haha xx


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeay i was right!! Beautiful they were too!! :flrt:


----------



## pinkstimpy (Mar 7, 2011)

Have to agree on the trainability of the Northern Inuit. I have one called Hex and she took me just under two weeks to teach to walk to heel. There a fantastic breed x x


----------

